# vermisse xvid und divx codecs in xine [teilweise gelöst]

## Stormkings

hallo, 

bei mir ist xine plötzlich nicht mehr dazu zu bewegen einen film mit xvid oder divx codec abzuspielen. alles andere ist kein problem. ich habe es mit all diesen programmen versucht:

media-libs/xine-lib-1_rc6

media-libs/win32codecs-0.90.1-r2

media-libs/xvid-1.0.2

media-libs/divx4linux-20030428-r1

media-video/avifile-0.7.41.20041001

hat jemand eine idee woran es liegen könnte?

ratlose grüße, davidLast edited by Stormkings on Fri Oct 29, 2004 4:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Deever

Wieviele Euro verlangst du pro Fehlermeldung, die wir dir aus der Nase ziehen?  :Mad: 

SCNR,

/dev

----------

## Stormkings

es kommt nur das übliche graue fenster. 

auf der konsole findet sich mit xine --verbose=2

 film.avi

diese zeile hier:

video_decoder: Kein Plugin gefunden zur Behandlung von 'ISO-MPEG4/OpenDivx format'

ruft man xine so auf gibt es das:

xine --list-plugins=video_decoder

Dies ist xine (X11 gui) - Ein freier Video-Player v0.9.23.

(c) 2000-2003 Das xine Projektteam.

 Verfügbare xine-Plugins:

   -Videodecoder:

     dxr3-mpeg2, mpeg2, real, image, theora, bitplane, win32v, yuv, rgb, qtv.

ansonsten kann ich keine hinweise finden, dass codecs fehlen.

----------

## Deever

Wie siehts mit den USE-Flags aus?

----------

## Stormkings

für die relevanten programme sieht es so aus:

```

media-libs/win32codecs-0.90.1-r2  +quicktime 0 kB

media-libs/divx4linux-20030428-r1  0 kB

media-libs/xvid-1.0.2  -doc 0 kB

media-libs/xine-lib-1_rc6  +X -aalib +alsa (-altivec) +arts +avi -debug -directfb -dvd -esd -gnome -ipv6 +nls +oggvorbis +sdl -speex -theora 0 kB

```

interessant ist vielleicht noch, dass scheinbar auch das useflag "-theora" ignoriert wird, da xine ja angibt den abspielen zu können.

mit aviplay aus dem media-video/avifile paket lassen sich die filme normal abspielen. hätte aber dennoch gerne xine.

----------

## Deever

Sehr seltsam...hast du es schon mit remerge/andere Version/mplayer versucht? 

HTH!

/dev

----------

## Stormkings

ja ich habe xine bereits über 5 mal neu gebaut mit jeweils verschiedenen versionen der codecs. mplayer spielt alles ab, allerdings gefällt er mir von der bedienung nicht besonders. daher hab ich immer xine benutzt.

----------

## Anarcho

Hast du schonmal gmplayer probiert? 

Allerdings meine ich ihn letztens nicht mehr im portage gefunden zu haben. Vielleicht war ich aber auch einfach zu blöd...

Ansonsten gibt es noch kmplayer aber der gefällt mir nicht wirklich.

----------

## psyqil

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Hast du schonmal gmplayer probiert? 
> 
> Allerdings meine ich ihn letztens nicht mehr im portage gefunden zu haben.

 

```
# Install the default Skin and Gnome menu entry

if use gtk; then

dodir /usr/share/mplayer/Skin

cp -r ${WORKDIR}/Blue ${D}/usr/share/mplayer/Skin/default || die

# Fix the symlink

rm -rf ${D}/usr/bin/gmplayer

dosym mplayer /usr/bin/gmplayer

fi
```

----------

## sui

ich hab in meinen USE-falgs noch 

divx4linux gesetz ... vielleicht hilfts ja 

gruss sui

----------

## Gekko

Es hilft nicht zur Lösung, aber probier mal Totem, der reiert wenigstens nicht ab, wenn man ihn im Gegensatz zu gxine in den Vollbildmodus schaltet.

----------

## Stormkings

wenn ich das richtig verstehe benutzt totem die xine-libs. da die aber kein xvid, divx und quicktime mehr abspielen wollen komme ich damit nicht weiter.

@ sui

ich werde das mal probieren mit dem divx4linux useflag, auch wenn die xine-lib das nicht hat. aber wer weiß, die useflags theora und speex ignoriert es ja auch beim installieren.

----------

## Gekko

Wenns Dir vielleicht hilft, ich habe folgende Use-Flags für Medien angegeben (ohne Tiff und dergleichen für Bilder):

codecs divx4linux ffmpeg mp3 mpeg4 mplayer quicktime transcode xvid

Bei mir geht mit Totem alles auf. Viel Erfolg!

(Das mplayer hab ich nur drinn, falls aus unerklärlichen Gründen mal die xine-libs porked sein sollten. Ist glaub ich überflüssig in Wirklichkeit)

----------

## Stormkings

danke für den tipp mit totem, geht aber leider auch nicht. auch nachinstallieren von codecs geht nicht. 

könnte es vielleicht an udev liegen? vielleicht fehlt xine ein device. aber eigentlich müsste er ja auch ohne dxr3 device laufen. außerdem scheint da ein patch nicht zu funktionieren. die frage ist, ob er nötig ist. hier mal der output beim kompilieren:

```

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-libs/xine-lib-1_rc6 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) xine-lib-1-rc6a.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking xine-lib-1-rc6a.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/xine-lib-1_rc6/work

 * Applying protect-CFLAGS.patch-1_rc6 ...                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Applying xine-lib-1_rc6-2.6.patch ...                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Patching ${S}/ltmain.sh ...

 *   Could not apply portage.patch!

 *   Please verify that it is not needed.

 * Cannot apply any patch, running libtoolize...

 * Applying uClibc/libtool patches ...

 * Applying xine-lib-1_rc6-pic.patch ...                                                                            [ ok ]

QA Notice: USE Flag 'pic' not in IUSE for media-libs/xine-lib-1_rc6

pic

 * Applying xine-lib-1_rc6-mmx.patch ...                                                                            [ ok ]

```

der patch sollte vom libtool.eclass zur verfügung gestellt werden. kann ich den irgendwo finden?

----------

## DerMojo

Hast du in letzter Zeit xvid geupdated?

Hatte auch ne Menge Probleme mit xvid + transcode, weil die neue Version sich mit der alten eine Library geteilt hat, so dass manches Plugin abgestürzt ist.

Daniel

----------

## Stormkings

ja das hab ich wohl. vielleicht liegts daran, dasss es in nem anderen slot ist und daher zwei versionen drauf waren

so, hab jetzt wieder die rc5 installiert. damit gehts wieder. muss an diesem libtool patch liegen.

----------

## lefou

Hi,

ich habe das selbe Problem (gehabt). Hatte xine-lib-1_rc6 wunderbar laufen. Nach einem Update auf rc7 liefen keine DivX/Xvid-Videos mehr und ein Downgrade auf rc6 war auch erfolglos. Nun läuft gerade emerge =xine-lib-1.rc5-r3 und macht mich hoffentlich wieder glücklich   :Confused: 

lefou

----------

## lefou

Also, xine kann jetzt (mit rc5-r3) wieder alle Formate anzeigen, nur habe ich jetzt wieder dieses nervige Problem, das xine OGM-Dateien auf FAT/VFAT-Partitionen erst einmal komplett liest bevor es anfängt sie anzuzeigen. Das kann bei durchschnittlich 1,5 GB pro Film schier unendlich sein, vor allem, wenn man sich verklickt hat, und ganz besonders, weil xine so lange quasi gar nicht reagiert. Jetzt frag' ich mich natürlich, wie ich die rc6-Version drauf bekommen habe, weil die ging ja noch bis gestern  :Question: 

Falls also jemand das verschwinden bzw. die Nichtverwendbarkeit der Codecs ffmpegvideo und ffmpeg-wmv8 erklären und lösen kann, ich bin ganz Ohr. Ich glaube, für beide wird die Datei /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.0.0/xineplug_decode_ff.so gebraucht, die auch bei der rc7-Version dabei war, aber eben irgendwie nicht ging.

----------

## lefou

Ok, Ich habe für mich eine Lösung gefunden. Eine älter CVS-Version von xine-lib-1_rc6 (also Revision 1.11) kompiliert und hat aber das FAT-Problem nicht mehr. Vielleicht tuns auch andere/spätere Revisionen, habe aber für heute genug auf meinen Compiler gewartet.

----------

## zerb

Habe genau das selbe Problem und bis jetzt keine Lösung gefunden, ausser die rc5 zu nehmen.

Weiß jemand mehr?

----------

## lefou

Wie gesagt, eine ältere Version von _rc6 geht noch. Bei mir die Revision 1.11 aus dem CVS, aktuell ist Rev. 1.14 oder so. Ich glaubte zu sehen, das in Rev. 1.12 irgendwas mit PIC geändert wurde, also die Option für den Compiler -fPIC, die anweist, "position independent code" zu erzeugen, damit z.B. prelinking funktioniert. Genau das scheint aber bei uns nicht richtig zu funktionieren, denn die notwendigen Codecs werden ja trotzdem installiert: ffmpegvideo und ffmpeg-wmv8, gehen aber nicht mehr (dynamisch?) zu laden.

Weiß jemand mehr dazu, oder schaut mal auf den Patch/die Änderungen in diesen Revisionen, und wir könnten dan Problem für einen Bugzilla-Eintrag lokalisieren.

lefou

----------

## zerb

PIC und mmx assembler habens ich nicht vertragen. In xine-lib > rc8 ist das problem jetzt gelöst.

Cheers,

Ben

----------

